# azureus.. How often? how many?



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have a pair of azureus.. they have laid twice for me ( i bought them as a proven pair) the first time I got two eggs and the second time I got 3 eggs. It was about 2 weeks apart.
I was just wondering how often other people pairs laid and how many eggs they have in each clutch. 
Have a great day


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

porkchop48 said:


> I have a pair of azureus.. they have laid twice for me ( i bought them as a proven pair) the first time I got two eggs and the second time I got 3 eggs. It was about 2 weeks apart.
> I was just wondering how often other people pairs laid and how many eggs they have in each clutch.
> Have a great day


Kristy
This my depend upon the pair dynamics, ages, nutritional status ect. but it is not uncommon for them to lay clutches of 8-15 eggs every 3-4 weeks. They can have [seemingly] seasonal slow cycles as well. 

Odds are, in time, you will have more Az tads than you know what to do with 

Best,

S


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: my azureus pair's clutches*

i have never heard of azureus laying 8-15 eggs in a clutch. i guess i will just have to give mine some time... my first pair only laid 2 clutches... then i got a differnt male and they have laid a clutch of 3 or 4 eggs every 3 weeks... they have done this about 4 times now. i guess they like each other better or somthing. good luck with yours


----------



## lizardstowe (Sep 6, 2005)

*Too many tads*

I have one male that I move to three different tanks that contain my fat happy females. All the females lay around six to seven eggs at a time. I have to keep up with getting them out of the tanks (the eggs) before she lays a 2end clutch in the same dish. They started around a month ago and now I have about 30 tads in the water!!

Matt


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow. My azureuses have laid 2 clutches, the first had 3 eggs, but they all went bad. I just pulled another clutch that only has 3 that seem to be doing well, the others all died. The clutches were laid about 2 weeks apart. As far as a regular cycle goes, I have no idea since this is only the second clutch.

However, my eggs don't seem to have much gel. Is this a nutritional issue? It seems that there were a lot of eggs laid in this second clutch, but either they didn't get fertilized or didn't develop. But the gel is not formed, it is like the gel is supposed to be when the eggs are close to hatching, if that makes sense. What could cause that?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I get about 4 eggs every 2 weeks from one pair of azureus. My younger pair have had 2 clutches now and they were a week apart, one with 5 eggs, and the second with 7 good eggs. 

I have extra females.. Would it be wize to spread my males around to the females to get eggs from all of them? or is that putting too much stress on the males? I had never thought to do this untill reading this thread.


----------



## lizardstowe (Sep 6, 2005)

*Pimping Male*

It was recomended to me by someone who REALLY knows about breeding frogs, it's worked for me for the last four or five months. I try to give him a break in between I have a "home" tank set up that I put him in by him self to fatten him up a bit between females. He really doesn't show any signs of stress.


----------

